# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم VygisToolbox  New Launcher version VL_1_5SD released.

## mohamed73

*New Launcher version VL_1_5SD released.*      New Launcher version - VL_1_5SD is uploaded at support sites in LG section.
 - allowed search function with lower case letters
 - some internal bugs fixed.

----------

